# pptpd 1.2.1 emerge problem / pptpd connection issue

## damacus

I want to set up a VPN service on my gentoo box.

I've patched my kernel (2.6.10-r6) with the appropriate patch and then added the following to my /etc/portage/package.use file..

```

net-dialup/ppp mppe-mppc

```

Then I emerged pptp which also built ppp.  Here's what the flags look like

```

obfuscated portage # emerge -pv ppp pptpd

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

t-dialup/ppp-2.4.2-r10  -activefilter -atm -debug -dhcp +ipv6 +mppe-mppc +pam 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/pptpd-1.2.1  +tcpd 0 kB 

```

Anyhow, I tried to connect, and here are the log entries:

```

Feb 24 12:30:50 obfuscated pptpd[20043]: CTRL: Client 209.7.35.230 control connection started

Feb 24 12:30:50 obfuscated pptpd[20043]: CTRL: Starting call (launching pppd, opening GRE)

Feb 24 12:30:50 obfuscated pppd[20044]: Plugin /usr/lib/pptpd/pptpd-logwtmp.so is for pppd version 2.4.3, this is 2.4.2

Feb 24 12:30:50 obfuscated pptpd[20043]: GRE: read(fd=4,buffer=804e6e0,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd, check option syntax and pppd logs

Feb 24 12:30:50 obfuscated pptpd[20043]: CTRL: PTY read or GRE write failed (pty,gre)=(4,5)

Feb 24 12:30:50 obfuscated pptpd[20043]: CTRL: Reaping child PPP[20044]

Feb 24 12:30:50 obfuscated pptpd[20043]: CTRL: Client 209.7.35.230 control connection finished

```

So, it appears that this is built for PPP 2.4.3, even though it emerged PPP 2.4.2 for me?  I installed PPP 2.4.3 and it got past that by running the below command.  

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ppp 

```

This should probably be looked into.

----------

## qriff

Had the same problem.

----------

## Sonixtra

Hi all,

Yes, I had the same prob  :Crying or Very sad: 

[pppd] Plugin /usr/lib/pptpd/pptpd-logwtmp.so is for pppd version 2.4.3, this is 2.4.2

and after "Google-ize" everywhere, looking for in all of my Gent00's corners ...

The Solution was There !!! So stupid ans easier as well  :Shocked: 

Simply, Edit the pptpd.conf : vi /etc/pptpd.conf and comment out the logwtmp line and that's all folks  :Very Happy: 

This solution works for me because i don't want to record client connections and disconnections in wtmp log file.

Hope this solution will work for you  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Arrow:  cya !

Son'Xtra

----------

## canek

The real solution is re-emerge pptpd, and maybe ppp. The problem is, pptp was compiled against pppd 2.4.2, and you upgraded to 24.3.

----------

